# Life Is Good............



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Relaxing in the yard after a day at work Enjoying the Canadian Prairie sun ,Took a couple of hours off to watch England play(born and raised in Blackburn still a Rovers fan for my sins) thought I would celebrate the win if not the quality of the game with a couple of beers

3AKA3 MO CCCP 17 jewels running well ,leaving soon for Pickrel and chips with my wife and Daughter ...life is good!

regards to all..


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

oops


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Agree with you totally about the game - great that they won but not the way they accomplished it - first half good, second half dire..

Enjoy the beer & sun


----------

